# My Favorite Tips from KBoards Combined!



## jamielakenovels (Jan 14, 2014)

Although there are exceptions to the rules, from reading as many KBoards threads as I can, there are some consistent things people who are selling well are saying over and over again. This is what I've learned and I'm sure there are exceptions but here's the list.

*CRAFT*​* Outline or don't outline (pantser or not), doesn't seem to matter, just write
* Write beginning of the day or end of the day, doesn't matter
* Pick a genre that sells but a story you're passionate about so you have the steam to finish what you start
* Consider using the Heinlein technique to write faster (Google it)
* Use the Pomodoro technique (aka write for 25 minutes, take a 5-10 minute break, then write for 25 minutes more, etc.) Free app here: http://www.focusboosterapp.com/
* Block all Internet or websites that distract you. Tons of free apps that can do this but the best way is to unplug the internet when you're writing.
* Write under a different pen name for each genre that you write so you don't confuse the reader

*FAVORITE WRITER WEBSITES (BESIDES KBOARDS) (AKA MORE PROCRASTINATION TOOLS)*​* Passive Voice (if you're going to choose one, this one consolidates all the best in one site) - thepassivevoice.com
* Dean Wesley Smith - http://www.deanwesleysmith.com
* Writer Unboxed - http://www.writerunboxed.com
* Hugh Howey - http://www.hughhowey.com
* JA Konrath - http://www.jakonrath.blogspot.com
* Seth Godin - http://www.sethgodin.typepad.com
* Gary Vaynerchuk - http://www.garyvaynerchuk.com
* Russell Blake - http://www.russellblake.com
* Beverley Kendall's Self Publishing Survey Results: http://theseasonforromance.com/wordpress/2014/01/the-self-publishing-survey-results-its-a-brave-new-world/
* Hugh's Author Earnings Website: http://authorearnings.com/
* Rocking Self-Publishing Podcast - http://rockingselfpublishing.com/ 
* The Self-Publishing Podcast - https://selfpublishingpodcast.com/
* Joanna Penn - http://www.thecreativepenn.com/

*BOOKS PEOPLE RECOMMEND OVER AND OVER AGAIN: *​* 2000 to 10,000: Writing faster: http://www.amazon.com/2k-10k-Writing-Faster-Better-ebook/dp/B009NKXAWS/
* Write, Publish Repeat: http://www.amazon.com/Publish-Repeat-No-Luck-Required-Self-Publishing-Success-ebook/dp/B00H26IFJS/
* Your First 1000 copies: http://www.amazon.com/Your-First-Copies-Step---Step-ebook/dp/B00DMIWAIC/
* Goodreads for Authors: http://www.amazon.com/Goodreads-For-Authors-Promote-Books-ebook/dp/B00BKE039I/
* How I Made Over $42,000: http://www.amazon.com/Made-Month-Selling-Kindle-eBooks-ebook/dp/B0080USSYW/
* How I Sold 1 Million Books: http://www.amazon.com/How-Sold-Million-eBooks-Months-ebook/dp/B0056BMK6K/
* Million Dollar Outlines: http://www.amazon.com/Million-Dollar-Outlines-Writing-ebook/dp/B00L7UT850/
* How to Sell Fiction on Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/Fiction-Kindle-Marketing-Amazons-Ecosystem-ebook/dp/B00BR6G3ZW/
* Let's get Digital http://www.amazon.com/Lets-Get-Digital-Self-Publish-Publishing-ebook/dp/B005DC68NI
* APE: Author, Publisher, Entrepreneur-How to Publish a Book - http://www.amazon.com/APE-Author-Publisher-Entrepreneur-How-Publish-ebook/dp/B00AGFU5VS

*WRITING FOR THE MARKET*​* Write in genres that sell (ie: scifi, paranormal, erotica, romance - and their subgenres)
* Great cover (not homemade - though I've seen some homemade-looking ones that sell well too)
* Great description 
* Great first 5 pages
* Decent book (it's best to have an amazing book but even decent books in the right genre can sell)
* Expect to make sales in volume rather than hoping your book will be a breakout hit (in other words it's a numbers game)
* Write in a series (stand alone books don't sell as well as series)
* Make the first book perma-free
* Get your book at least copyedited (if not edited too) so there won't be complaints about the quality of the book
* You don't need a lot or really any reviews to sell decently and consistently
* Don't respond to bad reviews, instead consider contacting that person to ask them to beta-read your next book
* Write publish repeat
* Erotica audience is tolerant of shorter books sold at full price
* 99 cents may not always be the best price for your market
* You can be successful in non-popular genres, it just takes longer
* If you're going to do audio books use ACX.com and do the 50/50 split with the voice over artist so you don't have to spend any out of pocket money
* Perma-free may or may not give you the bounce back you want on sales. Don't expect it to. If you do it, do it for exposure, possible mailing list build ups, getting in the Also Read section, etc.

*PROMOTION*​* Use Bookbub to promote the first perma-free book
and if you can't get into that, use BKnights on fiverr.com or any of the many other options
* A mailing list is essential to getting you at least that initial burst of sales that might help Amazon's algorithm's kick in (doesn't have to be huge list either)
* Writing the next book is always the best promotion because this gets you in Amazon's Hot New Books
* To Kindle Select or no Kindle Select? that is the question. Some love it, others hate it but if you have more than one book, it's worth a try. It can at least get you in the Also Read section
* Others say put the books on all platforms. Do it directly Kobo, BN, KDP, AllRomance, iBooks, Google Play <-- you can do those yourself but if you want them perma-free consider using Draft2Digital (seems to be preferred over Smashwords)
* add an excerpt of your next book at the end of the book
* add a link to your other books at the end of your book
* add a link to sign up for your mailing list
* Don't chase after literary agents. If you sell well enough, they'll come after you and so will the editors at major publishing houses. They are searching the Amazon bestsellers list every day looking for people. No need to look for them. And before you sign with them, do the math. Can you make more money if you continued on your own? Ask others who have crossed over what they think. Otherwise, continue indie publishing.
* Literary Agents may only good for selling ancillary rights, foreign rights and film rights. Otherwise, if you need someone to negotiate a deal, consider an entertainment or publishing attorney like PassiveVoice.com or Lloyd Jassin.
* The stigma against indie or "self-publishing" is 90% gone. There will always be the "elite" publishing snobs but most have faced reality. Fans don't care.
* Don't put too much front matter in your eBooks. It irritates potential Amazon Kindle readers.
* Save money on covers by getting pre-made covers. 
* Save money on getting your books formatted by using fiverr.com or buy pre-made templates.

*TIME WASTERS*​* Facebook, Twitter and all other social media is great for identifying potential readers, engaging with your fans but don't expect huge sales from them. Based on what I've read, they're not saying pull the plug on your social media, just use it when you need to.
* If you are going to use social media, don't just post or tweet when you want people to buy a book, talk about things THEY are interested in and respond to their comments and tweets
* Giveaways will build your mailing list but you don't know if they only want your giveaway item or because they love your books.

Well, the above is the compiled list. Can you think of anything else that people say pretty consistently? I'm sure there are exceptions to all these but these seem to be the general consensus.

*These are my favorite threads on KDP:*​
*Serialized Romance
*http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,184087.0.html

*15,000 books in two months, 32,000 books first year. Advice for newbies! 
*http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,189435.0.html

*A very quick, short, and dirty guide to slowly building sales* 
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,124433.0.html

*How I write so many books: A system, some theories, and a few random thoughts.
*http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,150274.0.html

*1 Year, 100 Titles = My Results
*http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,162157.0.html

*Book Bombs, Release Days, & Other Good Free Marketing Tips Update
*http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,152565.0.html

*The Fiverr Ad Experiment
*http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,185970.0.html

*Milestone: 2 Million Books Sold (now 5 million) & A Few Tips
*http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,160043.0.html

*50 Titles = 1,000 Sales...The DWS Way*
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,121594.0.html

*54 Titles - My Results
*http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,136127.0.html

*[SM Reine's] How I Sold Lots of Books this Year (and had fun doing it) 
*http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,171330.0.html

*Lester Dent Master Plot Formula + Heinlein's Rules = Full Time Writer *
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,168965.0.html

*[Hugh Howey's] The self-published authors I want to hear from * - Pretty much sold me on self publishing forever. 
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,134236.0.html

*Time Will Pass: Encouragement for our Lurkers and Noobies *
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,177588.0.html

*[Rosalind James'] What Worked For Me*
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,182329.0.html

*[Viola Rivard's] 4 Months | 100,000 Sales | $50,000 | and Advice *
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,187610.0.html
Also *Results So Far / Advice for Aspiring Authors*
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,182600.0.html

*[Elle Casey's] 6-month perma-free sales results on YA Urban Fantasy series for those interested* - Elle Casey's analysis of the value of each permafree download
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,164086.0.html

*[Edward W. Robertson's] 100,000 (Sales)*
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,168959.0.html

*[Elle Casey's] My 2-year anniversary today. Some ramblings and Top 10 Tips. *
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,172980.0.html

*[Russell Blake's] Sell Loads of Books - My System Spelled Out*
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,150526.0.html

***UPDATE****

* Tip courtesy of *VydorScope* - Remember the 80/20 rule - spend 80 percent of your time WRITING, and 20 percent of your time doing all other activities. This also applies to your fans 20% of your fans are your super fans, engage with them the most. Those are the ones that will buy anything and everything you write, even if you wrote it on toilet paper. The other 80% will be happy with a monthly email or newsletter and they may or may not buy.

* Tip courtesy of *ThePete* - FB is building relationships with the admins of pages/groups in your niche and crafting relevant postings that tie your book to the audience.

* Thanks for the "Kindle Select" / KDP correction Jan Strnad

Additional tips courtesy of:
* Thanks Dalia
* DianaGabriel
* Rich Amooi
* Mark E. Cooper


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2014)

Cool!  Thanks!  I'll save this thread.


----------



## ThePete (Oct 10, 2013)

Good stuff and great job compiling it all into one list. This is a valuable thread for everyone to bookmark. My only point is don't be so quick to write off Facebook as a timesink. 

Building your fan page is a waste of time, sure, but FB is a marketer's wet dream with a little effort. The real "secret" to FB is building relationships with the admins of pages/groups in your niche and crafting relevant postings that tie your book to the audience.


----------



## anniejocoby (Aug 11, 2013)

Bookmarked! Thanks for this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deanna c (May 31, 2014)

Bookmarked. Thank you!


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

The only thing that jumps out that I think you missed is the 80/20 or 70/30 split "rule of thumb" - Which says spend 80 (or 70) percent of your time WRITING, and put all other activities (Marketing, etc) in the 20/30 percent of your time bucket.  

Related it "Set aside 20-30% of your gross every month for for future marketing."


----------



## Victoria LK (Jan 31, 2014)

Wow!  Great post-thanks for all the work you put behind it.  Added it to my bookmarks


----------



## Dalia Daudelin (Jul 11, 2014)

Good set of tips. I do my own covers with my fiance, but we both wanted to do some kind of graphic design when we were in high school so it's a bit better than homemade I suppose.

Another tip: Tumblr is a great place to sell your books. You just need to make sure to use five tags that are relevant and will be looked at fairly often. It's also a great place to make and interact with fans and potential fans, especially if you're a part of a fandom- so if you like Buffy the Vampire Slayer and write paranormal YA, or if you like Star Trek and write sci fi? Join Tumblr, like, immediately.


----------



## jjholden (Jul 13, 2014)

This is an excellent list of helpful tips! I use the Pomodoro technique, and it works wonders on my daily word output. Thanks for this list!


----------



## jamielakenovels (Jan 14, 2014)

Dalia Daudelin, tell us more about the success you've personally had with Tumblr and the steps for success, please.


----------



## Dalia Daudelin (Jul 11, 2014)

jamielakenovels said:


> Dalia Daudelin, tell us more about the success you've personally had with Tumblr and the steps for success, please.


You can easily gain thousands of followers just by reblogging fanart, following and interacting with bigger blogs, and posting art from Deviantart (properly sourced) in the tags. For instance, if you like Supernatural, you can find fanart on Deviantart and tag it with #supernatural #spn #dean winchester #sam winchester #castiel and so on, depending on who is in the art. This will get people to follow you, because you like the same show they do. Once you gain enough followers, you can say "by the way I have this book you all might be interested in."

That's based on my experience using Tumblr for 4 years now. If you're a multifandom blog, meaning you blog about multiple things like Welcome to Night Vale, Supernatural, Doctor Who and Teen Wolf? You could gain a lot of followers and many friends that can be turned into fans.

It's not for everyone, but I like that I can actually blog about stuff that I enjoy rather than just talking about my own books, and still see a ROI. It means it's enjoyable and profitable, whereas Twitter and Facebook can be very boring.


----------



## Jan Strnad (May 27, 2010)

Great list! Thanks for compiling!



> * To KDP or not KDP? that is the question. Some love it, others hate it but if you have more than one book, it's worth a try. It can at least get you in the Also Read section.


I believe you mean "Kindle Select" instead of KDP.


----------



## Jenny Schwartz (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks for this thread!


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

Bookmarked!!


----------



## heynonny (Mar 12, 2014)

Thank you, this is amazing. Clicking the bookmark...


----------



## dianasg (Jan 8, 2010)

Such a great thread! Decided to piggyback onto this thread with some additions. I hope that's okay!

*Other Cool/Useful Websites:*
Beverley Kendall's Self Publishing Survey Results: http://theseasonforromance.com/wordpress/2014/01/the-self-publishing-survey-results-its-a-brave-new-world/
Hugh's Author Earnings Website: http://authorearnings.com/
Rocking Self-Publishing Podcast - http://rockingselfpublishing.com/ - I love Simon! 
The Self Publishing Podcast - https://selfpublishingpodcast.com/

*Some other great threads:*
*[SM Reine's] How I Sold Lots of Books this Year (and had fun doing it) 
*http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,171330.0.html

*Lester Dent Master Plot Formula + Heinlein's Rules = Full Time Writer *
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,168965.0.html

*[Hugh Howey's] The self-published authors I want to hear from * - Pretty much sold me on self publishing forever. 
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,134236.0.html

*Time Will Pass: Encouragement for our Lurkers and Noobies *
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,177588.0.html

*[Rosalind James'] What Worked For Me*
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,182329.0.html

*[Viola Rivard's] 4 Months | 100,000 Sales | $50,000 | and Advice *
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,187610.0.html
Also *Results So Far / Advice for Aspiring Authors*
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,182600.0.html

*[Elle Casey's] 6-month perma-free sales results on YA Urban Fantasy series for those interested* - Elle Casey's analysis of the value of each permafree download
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,164086.0.html

*[Edward W. Robertson's] 100,000 (Sales)*
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,168959.0.html

*[Elle Casey's] My 2-year anniversary today. Some ramblings and Top 10 Tips. *
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,172980.0.html

*[Russell Blake's] Sell Loads of Books - My System Spelled Out*
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,150526.0.html


----------



## Usedtoposthere (Nov 19, 2013)

Great list, Jamie. Impressive synthesis!


----------



## Rich Amooi (Feb 14, 2014)

Great post!  Thanks so much for sharing. I would like to add one of my favorite writer/self publishing websites, if you don't mind. Joanna Penn has a zillion posts, interviews, and videos on her blog and I've learned so much from her since I subscribed to her blog postings. http://www.thecreativepenn.com/


----------



## Redacted1111 (Oct 26, 2013)

I just made an account at Tumblr. I've never used it, but it looks pretty cool. It's like Pinterest but without the crafting and home decor. Nice.


----------



## Dalia Daudelin (Jul 11, 2014)

Kalypsō said:


> I just made an account at Tumblr. I've never used it, but it looks pretty cool. It's like Pinterest but without the crafting and home decor. Nice.


Awesome! Just be aware that the members can be quite political sometimes. It's better to ignore it than to get into too many fights! A good way to get followers and possible friends quick is to post something like

_I'm new and looking to follow people from my fandom!
Reblog or like this if you post about any of the following things:
[list of stuff you like]_

And then tag it with some of the fandoms. Don't do this for 48 or so hours, though, or it won't show up in the tags. New accounts have a tag block for some amount of time.

In that time, you can go through and follow people by going through the tags or search box. That'll put them on your "dashboard" so you'll see posts by them all in one place.[/list]


----------



## jamielakenovels (Jan 14, 2014)

Dalia Daudelin said:


> Awesome! Just be aware that the members can be quite political sometimes. It's better to ignore it than to get into too many fights! A good way to get followers and possible friends quick is to post something like


Dalia, I have so many questions about Tumblr, maybe you can help. OK, so I'm following a bunch of blogs of people that seem to like the same thing and I can <3 heart them and I can reblog them but there seems to be no way to comment on their posts. How can you engage with people?

And after you've reblogged people, followed people, tagged your blogs with keywords they might be looking for, how to you convert that into a real relationship? There doesn't seem to be a way to directly converse with people.

I was thinking about writing short fan flash fiction for popular books/TV shows in my genre.


----------



## Redacted1111 (Oct 26, 2013)

Dalia Daudelin said:


> Awesome! Just be aware that the members can be quite political sometimes. It's better to ignore it than to get into too many fights! A good way to get followers and possible friends quick is to post something like
> 
> _I'm new and looking to follow people from my fandom!
> Reblog or like this if you post about any of the following things:
> ...


Thank you for the tip. I'll do that.


----------



## dianasg (Jan 8, 2010)

jamielakenovels said:


> Dalia, I have so many questions about Tumblr, maybe you can help. OK, so I'm following a bunch of blogs of people that seem to like the same thing and I can <3 heart them and I can reblog them but there seems to be no way to comment on their posts. How can you engage with people?
> 
> And after you've reblogged people, followed people, tagged your blogs with keywords they might be looking for, how to you convert that into a real relationship? There doesn't seem to be a way to directly converse with people.
> 
> I was thinking about writing short fan flash fiction for popular books/TV shows in my genre.


Jamie, on tumblr the main way to reply to someone's post is to reblog it and type your comment. Posts only have a specific comment button if the poster enables them, and last I checked, commenting is still restricted to people who've been followers for a certain length of time.


----------



## Dalia Daudelin (Jul 11, 2014)

jamielakenovels said:


> Dalia, I have so many questions about Tumblr, maybe you can help. OK, so I'm following a bunch of blogs of people that seem to like the same thing and I can <3 heart them and I can reblog them but there seems to be no way to comment on their posts. How can you engage with people?
> 
> And after you've reblogged people, followed people, tagged your blogs with keywords they might be looking for, how to you convert that into a real relationship? There doesn't seem to be a way to directly converse with people.
> 
> I was thinking about writing short fan flash fiction for popular books/TV shows in my genre.


Exactly as was said, you reblog the post and type your comment there. You can also send people asks, if they have them enabled. The conversation goes back and forth via those reblogs.

You basically convert it into a real relationship the same way you convert people into friends. You act cool, talk about the cool stuff you like, and try to involve people. When you post something, you can tag someone's username and if they check that tag they'll see that you posted it for them, which is a cool way to post a photo that you think a user would like.


----------



## markhealy (Jun 5, 2014)

I've bookmarked this thread as well, thanks for taking the time to post it!


----------



## Andie (Jan 24, 2014)

Bookmarked! Thank you for taking the time to gather all of this together.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

My book recommendations are on your list but you missed: Let's get Digital http://www.amazon.com/Lets-Get-Digital-Self-Publish-Publishing-ebook/dp/B005DC68NI


----------



## Alex D (Nov 29, 2013)

Wow, great thread! Thanks for posting!


----------



## briasbooks (Sep 11, 2013)

Awesome post. Thanks, already bookmarked.


----------



## Pauline Creeden (Aug 4, 2011)

Nice collection 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BlairErotica (Mar 1, 2014)

Reading your craft points, especially the first two, I'm reminded of a writing book I read years ago where the author said that some writers write best on a strict schedule and others write when the mood strikes them, and he recommended following his process, which was to flip flop back and forth between the two. Of course, he also practiced Heinlein's policy that says "Writing is nothing to be ashamed of, but it should be practiced in the dark, and the hand should be washed after."


----------



## rrodenparker (Jan 18, 2013)

As the radio-edited Macklemore would say, "This is this is awesome!"  Thanks for sharing.  Definitely bookmarked.


----------



## Donna White Glaser (Jan 12, 2011)

Bookmarked! Adding this thread to my newest Favorites list.


----------



## Stephen T. Harper (Dec 20, 2010)

Excellent post!  thank you!

So, based on this, I just signed up for a Fiverr promotion without really researching it.  Worth it, anyone?


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Stephen T. Harper said:


> Excellent post! thank you!
> 
> So, based on this, I just signed up for a Fiverr promotion without really researching it. Worth it, anyone?


Depends on which one... most are not worth $5.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

I think my head's going to explode. Thanks!  Bookmarking this for later.


----------



## NewbieWan (Jul 21, 2013)

Thank you for the valuable information. Appreciate that you took the time to compile it all.


----------



## jamielakenovels (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm glad that it's helpful!


----------



## BatCauldron (Oct 2, 2013)

jamielakenovels said:


> Can you think of anything else that people say pretty consistently?


"Write more"


----------



## LBrent (Jul 1, 2013)

Jamie,
This thread is priceless!


----------



## lazarusInfinity (Oct 2, 2012)

Bookmarked!  Thanks so much for sharing all this information!


----------



## jamielakenovels (Jan 14, 2014)

My pleasure! I'm glad it can be helpful!


----------



## slperrin (Jul 23, 2014)

Thank you for this compilation of tips for the KBoards. For a newbie, this is a great place to start. I've bookmarked the post and will visit it often.


----------



## Drake (Apr 30, 2014)

Thanks for putting this all in one place.


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

Great list, thank you!

Might want to also add the book, Self-Editing for Fiction Writers. It gets fairly regular mentions.


----------



## A.E. Williams (Jul 13, 2014)

Well, gee! 

Now I don't have to go anywhere else on the Forum!  

A.E. Williams


----------



## jamielakenovels (Jan 14, 2014)

My pleasure!


----------



## A past poster (Oct 23, 2013)

Bookmarked! It's an awesome post. Thank you for taking the time to do it.


----------



## ThrillerWriter (Aug 19, 2012)

Just want to say I really appreciate your posts, they always add value to this place.


----------



## jamielakenovels (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks, David. I appreciate that!


----------



## BiancaRaven (Jul 26, 2014)

Awesome post! I've bookmarked this to go over and over again. Thanks so much


----------



## jesrphoto (Aug 7, 2012)

Awesome catch-all thread!  Definitely book marking so I can send some of my newer authors over when they ask for suggestions.

Thanks for putting this together!  It'll help a lot of people.


----------



## jamielakenovels (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks, Jersphoto. Your covers look great, by the way.


----------



## CLStone (Apr 4, 2013)

Not sure if this was mentioned yet, but there are some great craft books out there. The ones here listed seem to be just the self publishing how to stuff. Those are great, but like Techniques of the Selling Writer and Self Editing for Fiction Writers alone will greatly improve your writing ability.


----------



## LA Ramsey (Feb 4, 2014)

This is golden! thank you for taking the time to post this!


----------



## NoahPorter (Sep 15, 2013)

Great stuff here, thanks for putting it together!


----------



## Julz (Oct 30, 2014)

Love the camaraderie in indie publishing!! Thanks for doing this


----------



## Tricia O&#039; (Feb 19, 2013)

Thought that I would bump this thread.


----------



## David J Normoyle (Jun 22, 2012)

Great resource.

Unfortunately, the OP has been deleted from:
Lester Dent Master Plot Formula + Heinlein's Rules = Full Time Writer 

*edit (didn't realize this was a year old thread)


----------



## Gessert Books (Apr 20, 2015)

It's interesting to see the 80/20 rule referred to this way. It's usually used to describe the idea that 80% of the benefit comes from 20% of the work. Kinda makes that tip an interesting comment on the value of self-promotion.


----------

